# Abronia graminea:



## conservation (Nov 19, 2013)

Here is a photo of one of my Abronia graminea pairs breeding.


----------



## jess054u (Nov 19, 2013)

Wow very cool.. I actually had to google this because I've never seen one of those b4. Thanks for sharing! Hope u end up w some beautiful babies.


----------



## conservation (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 23, 2013)

I had no idea, when opening this thread what it was going to be about. So you have more then one pair. Do you have good luck with them?


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Nov 23, 2013)

Very cool species, are they WC or CB? I've only seen darker green and brown ones that live on my property.


----------



## conservation (Nov 28, 2013)

They are captive bred from captive bred parents. They are super easy to care for. They can handle temps from 40-100 F. They need to be sprayed daily. They eat a variety of insects. The coolest thing about them is that they give live birth!


----------



## Tom (Nov 28, 2013)

This is very special. I only just saw these for the first time about a years ago at the reptile show. I was fascinated by them but the price tag and my ignorance of the species kept me away from them. They were GORGEOUS! I mean stunning. I'm glad to see them being captive bred. Hopefully they will become more available as time goes by.

Are you getting babies yet? How long have you had them? I'd love to hear any housing details and see pics of the set-up. Anything you would like to share, I would love to learn.


----------



## conservation (Nov 28, 2013)

Just recently the prices have dropped due to a number of wildcaught imports coming in from Europe. 

I have had mine for about two years. I have a variety of different types of Abronia. My favorite by far are the graminea.

I keep them in well planted 4 foot tall screen cages. I put spagnum moss on the bottom. I stack large pieces of Oak bark over the moss. The abronia often utilize the bark as cover. 

I place sturdy sticks vertically throughout the enclosure. I choose branches that have horizontal limbs for the basking.

I keep the cages in full sun during the winter and in full shade during the hottest part of summer.

I am expecting 15-25 graminea babies in spring. My females look ready to burst.

I made a website for them:

www.abronializard.com


----------



## Tom (Nov 28, 2013)

I love the website, but if it were 10 pages longer it still wouldn't be enough to satisfy my OCD mind. I love the idea of outdoor housing too. What part of the country do you do this in? Can we see a pic of one of your enclosures?

Internet searches are bringing up a whole lot of info.

How big do they get. One site says 16cm and another says 30cm.


----------



## conservation (Nov 28, 2013)

The website is definitely in its infancy. I am having trouble uploading pictures right now. I live in Socal. The graminea get about 9-10 inches with tail.


Here are a few pictures.


----------



## JeffG (Nov 28, 2013)

Beautiful lizards! I have loved Abronia for a long time. www.projectabronia.com. is a good site for them too.

Tom, if you would have stuck around for the Phoenix Reptile Expo after the TTPG conference, you could have seen these again!


----------

